# Hct result low again important or not?



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all,
I Have recently had a full blood test done and as well as my TSH now being ,
<0.01 (0.3-5.0 ) Graves disease, another of my tests has come back slightly under, Hct 0.368 (0.37-0.47).

My last full test in November 2012 also lists Hct as low 0.361 ,I know it's not out by much and it has not been mentioned in any follow up apts, I am assuming it's nothing to fret about!

But could anyone shed any light on why it would be low, in the Nov test also MCH was high and in this test it is within range but on the higher side!(31.2)

Do I need to supplement with iron? I Have always tried to avoid it because it gives me constipation. I don't take any suppliments, not even multi vits.

Any help would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. What is Hct? Hematocrit?


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Octavia,
yes I believe it is Hematocrit, Any ideas?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

It could also be off from being even a little de-hydrated, altitude and smoking. Graves and antibodies also throw blook tests off. Mine just came back high last month 47.8 (37-47.7). I was suspected of having CLL in April. Graves, antibodies and medication were scewing with results. Have you had vitamin D, B's and iron tested. Graves patients are often deficient in those vitamins as well as potassium and magnesium. I noticed more improvement with this disease with taking suppliments. Were the labs drawn just after your menstral cycle?


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi HotGrandma,

Yes both the Nov and Oct bloods were taken about a week after my last menstral day.

As I don't or have ever smoked and live in the Thames valley, UK. I don't think altitude is an issue!

sound's like it could be an iron, deficiency ? and I know I don't drink enough water so that also sounds possible.

On the Nov 12 draw they did do potassium which was 4.7 (3.5-5.1) so in range.

Thanks for that, I shall try to include a good multi vit in my morning routine with a large bucket of water.I am useless at remembering to take vitamins.

what is CLL? Thank's


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Kathlav. Thread for CLL http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=8585

I'm going with your period and maybe a little anemic. Amazingly adding iron adds energy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

kathlav said:


> Hi Octavia,
> yes I believe it is Hematocrit, Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


No...not really...I'd have to consult Dr. Google on this one, and I'm betting you've already done that.

I hope you get some relief soon.


----------

